# WAX - 25oz for 34bucks?? Hertel Hot Sauce



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Hertel Ski Wax Super Hotsauce All Temperature 25 Oz | eBay



Looking to pick up some wax and was thinking of buying this bulk. Good to go you think? I am pretty sure their all temperature wax super hot sauce is for both ski and snowboards.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

better price and works just as well...unless ur pro

Amazon.com: canning paraffin


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

Really?

Not trolling... actually asking.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Ummm. I'd stay away from the candle wax....here's what I bought mid last season:

Amazon.com: Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 3/4 lb Brick: Sports & Outdoors

And still have almost 1/2 of the brick left. Works great and ships free from Amazon.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

--bigtime-- said:


> *Ummm. I'd stay away from the candle wax....*here's what I bought mid last season:
> 
> Amazon.com: Hertel "Super Hot Sauce" All Temperature Ski and Snowboard Wax, 3/4 lb Brick: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> And still have almost 1/2 of the brick left. Works great and ships free from Amazon.


Its the same thing minus the floro.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

that is a pretty average price. I think I spent $50 for 2lbs including shipping (shipping was 10, 20/lb). I bought a bunch of bluebird this year, I like it.


----------



## Bactine (Nov 23, 2011)

I've been using the Hertel Super Hot Sauce all season, been using the 3/4lb brick. I think it works awesome for the price. Just my .02 :thumbsup:


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ive been using super hot sauce both here in Australia in anything from ice to above freezing spring temps and also in Japan in anything up to -21c with excellent results.
I wax a lot less now than I used to do with swix and not having to change wax to suit the temp makes life easier.


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

I use Hertel super hot sauce as well, lasts a 2-3 days at the minimum, depending on conditions and haven't had any complaints with it so far.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Another happy customer here.


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

Sort of a hijack, sorry. What is so bad about paraffin wax/why would anyone use it. I went through a couple threads and a few people swear by it because it's cheap and apparently works just as well (not trying to diss anyone here). 

But quite honestly, I think I would go with Hertel Hot Sauce over Paraffin wax anyway unless someone has info on it. My board's worth a lot more than the 15 dollar difference between the two to me :dunno:


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

I use super hot sauce and I am constantly faster than the guys I board with, in the flats. 

Tried some one ball j a couple times, but hertel seemed faster. Might be in my head but what's it matter if I'm going farther faster than my buddies? 

Could also be my board has a fast base...... Who knows. Ill keep buying hot sauce. :thumbsup:


----------

